# More Rayman Legends Pics (56k warning?), confirmed Wii U exclusive



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

(click the damn image to see the beautiful high-res image)



Spoiler: More pics


























Spoiler: Box Art











At the end of a recent Gamescom trailer for the game, it states that the game is a Wii U exclusive. Joystiq contacted Ubisoft for extra confirmation and they confirmed that to be the case

http://www.joystiq.c...ii-u-exclusive/
http://www.joystiq.c...-zombiu-and-mor


*OH MY GOD, I AM FUCKING IN LOVE WITH THIS ART STYLE.*

Rayman Origins was beautiful already but _thiiiiis_, omg!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn that looks pretty. Suddenly want.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2012)

So, Batman, Trine, and Rayman Legends. That should last me for a while.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

Could you add spoilers. Not everyone has 1080p, so it would be hard to view  An alternative could be resizing the picture.
Anyway, the game looks quite nice. I hope that the physics would be better than Origin's. I also thought that Wii U exclusivity was already confirmed, but never mind that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Globox










Globox from Origins vs. Globox in Legends.



EZ-Megaman said:


> Could you add spoilers. Not everyone has 1080p, so it would be hard to view  An alternative could be resizing the picture.
> Anyway, the game looks quite nice. I hope that the physics would be better than Origin's. I also thought that Wii U exclusivity was already confirmed, but never mind that.


I resized it (even though the reason I kept the original image is so everyone can see it in its high-res glory).


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 18, 2012)

Just saw a new trailer....Mmmmm yummy


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 18, 2012)

This is why I want a job  this is so nice


----------



## Rizsparky (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, lawd...... and I thought the art style from origins was beautiful


----------



## bradzx (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh jesus christ...I want that game so badly.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy shit. I would almost buy a Wii U just for this game.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the exclusiveness for Wii U is just for a period of time until the Wii U has settled in, to which other consoles will get it later on. Whether that will be current-gen like the PS3 and 360, or next-gen, I dunno.


----------



## YoshiKart (Aug 18, 2012)

This game looks beautiful.
Hopefully getting this for my whole college apartment to play! (I just hope my dormmates don't totally destroy my WiiPad.)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

Making a beautiful followup to Origins and then locking it to a single console? That's cold, Ubisoft.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Making a beautiful followup to Origins and then locking it to a single console? That's cold, Ubisoft.


Well they added some things (the touchscreen stuff) that would only be possible on the Wii U.


And being an exclusive launch title might help it sell more. I'm sure it resonates well with Nintendo's audience (being a platformer), too.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2012)

This will drive some wii-u sales for sure 
Its so great to see Rayman back in his element instead of another Rabbids game. Not that I didn't enjoy rabbids, but Rayman at his roots, is where its at.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 18, 2012)

That's an awesome art style. Not hyper-realistic like so many games try to be but still feel like a lot of time and effort went into it.
Also its nice to see ubisoft actually using the Rayman IP so effectively.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Making a beautiful followup to Origins and then locking it to a single console? That's cold, Ubisoft.
> ...



I remember them mentioning something about a fifth character that could be controlled with the touchpad who could interact with the other players throughout the game (unless that was a different game). That doesn't seem to be a fundamental feature though; it sounded like you can play through the game without using it. (And even then, Smart Glass could probably manage it).

Also, I just don't see that being the case. Not a whole lot of people bought Origins, and that game has been sold across the 360, PS3, Wii, 3DS, PS Vita, and PC. Releasing Legends for only one console (a console just launching this year, in fear) is just going to limit its audience more than anything else.

Ubisoft could easily sell the game on both the Wii U (perhaps touting it as the superior version for the controller functionality) and other platforms. That way, they can nab money from early adopters and hold outs while more people get to experience their game. That's a win-win scenario right there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I remember them mentioning something about a fifth character that could be controlled with the touchpad who could interact with the other players throughout the game (unless that was a different game). That doesn't seem to be a fundamental feature though; it sounded like you can play through the game without using it. (And even then, Smart Glass could probably manage it).
> 
> Also, I just don't see that being the case. Not a whole lot of people bought Origins, and that game has been sold across the 360, PS3, Wii, 3DS, PS Vita, and PC. Releasing Legends for only one console (a console just launching this year, in fear) is just going to limit its audience more than anything else.
> 
> Ubisoft could easily sell the game on both the Wii U (perhaps touting it as the superior version for the controller functionality) and other platforms. That way, they can nab money from early adopters and hold outs while more people get to experience their game. That's a win-win scenario right there.


Every single video of the game shows things you have to do with the touch-screen. For a lot of levels, it's pretty much integral to the game (even in single-player) and wouldn't work on other platforms. And Smart Glass clearly couldn't manage it for two reasons, latency (it uses Wi-Fi) and lack of buttons.

It's the launch game-effect. Obscure games such as this (that don't usually sell like crazy) tend to sell better because there just isn't much else to pick from. That combined with the fact that Nintendo's audience are fond of platformers makes it an understandable decision.


For all we know, Nintendo could have paid them off to keep it a Wii U exclusive or they might be keeping it as a timed exclusive releasing it to the other platforms (albeit shaving off a bunch of levels because of the lack of a touchscreen).


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't like the art style of the first game, it reminded me of icky flash games.
This looks incredibly good and it looks even better seeing it in motion!

I didn't like Origins physics either nor the repetitive nature of the music but if those issues are addressed in this title then, man this game would be fucking stellar because Origins was still an excellent game.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Making a beautiful followup to Origins and then locking it to a single console? That's cold, Ubisoft.



Bear in mind that Legends is being designed for a console with more power then what the 360 and PS3 offer. I could see it being released later on the PC, if it is timed exclusive, because that is at least one platform where they could release it without having to modify the game's graphics since PC's drastically outperform consoles.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Bear in mind that Legends is being designed for a console with more power then what the 360 and PS3 offer. I could see it being released later on the PC, if it is timed exclusive, because that is at least one platform where they could release it without having to modify the game's graphics since PC's drastically outperform consoles.


I just don't the believe game using that much power of the wii u over ps3/360 since they just started to get use to the it. Other words, I doubt it would be that difficult to put it on the other consoles. Also, this just might be a regular exclusive. I think it depend on how well it sells.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, Ubisoft, you've won my moniez. It's SO nice to see 2D games coming back (f- you, 3D!)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm usually not fond of auto/semi-auto side scroller, but the game looks nice and I like the new touchscreen feature (though, a second player would be great for co-op).

Hesitating between ZombieU et Rayman for launch day.
Both from ubisoft, which reminds me they also had another Rayman/rabbids/aliens game (FPS).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I'm usually not fond of auto/semi-auto side scroller, but the game looks nice and I like the new touchscreen feature (though, a second player would be great for co-op).


Auto/Semi-Auto...?



DSGamer64 said:


> Bear in mind that Legends is being designed for a console with more power then what the 360 and PS3 offer. I could see it being released later on the PC, if it is timed exclusive, because that is at least one platform where they could release it without having to modify the game's graphics since PC's drastically outperform consoles.


_Yeeeeeah_, I doubt Rayman Legends is the kind of game demanding the extra power of the Wii U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd hope for some sort of eventual multiplat release. I don't know if the touchscreen stuff is really THAT important or key to the gameplay and the fifth player for co-op mode doesn't even sound like fun.

If anything, a Vita release would be nice. It can use the touchscreen and I can buy it. Also, dem graphics on dat oled.


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind that Legends is being designed for a console with more power then what the 360 and PS3 offer. I could see it being released later on the PC, if it is timed exclusive, because that is at least one platform where they could release it without having to modify the game's graphics since PC's drastically outperform consoles.
> ...



Yeah especially when we have games like Muramasa on Wii.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2012)

Soulx and Guild.

Shut the fuck up both of you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Soulx and Guild.
> 
> Shut the fuck up both of you.



Good lord I was making legitimate points. We weren't even bitching.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Soulx and Guild.
> ...



You were both bitching and both of you were gearing up towards another prolonged bitch fest.

We are all sick of this now so stfu the pair of you.

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Making a beautiful followup to Origins and then locking it to a single console? That's cold, Ubisoft.
> ...



Well, they wanted to make a Vita version too, because the Vita is capable of those touch-screen stuff too...but the problem is that there isn't too much room on the Vita screen to be as enjoyable as on the Wii-U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Well, they wanted to make a Vita version too, because the Vita is capable of those touch-screen stuff too...but the problem is that there isn't too much room on the Vita screen to be as enjoyable as on the Wii-U.



I mentioned this before but p1ngpong removed it. Rayman Origins didn't seem to have a problem, I don't see why this would. Plus tons of platformers have been on handhelds with smaller screens, why is this an issue all of the sudden?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I remember them mentioning something about a fifth character that could be controlled with the touchpad who could interact with the other players throughout the game (unless that was a different game). That doesn't seem to be a fundamental feature though; it sounded like you can play through the game without using it. (And even then, Smart Glass could probably manage it).
> ...



They're mostly showing off the whole thing with Murfy (is that the correct spelling), sure, but integral? I'm not so sure. Have the developers clarified how it would work in single player? If Murfy is just handled by AI, then a port would still be no problem. 

I agree with you on the launch game effect, it's just that they could take advantage of that while also offering the game on other systems. People just buying the Wii U wouldn't be any less likely to pick it up, and people not buying the Wii U could experience the game as well. That provides more income and greater word of mouth, both of which only benefit Ubisoft.

The time exclusive deal sounds the most likely (and hey, if all I have to do is wait a little bit longer, I can live with that). I'm not sure that Nintendo would go out of their way to ensure the game's exclusivity seeing how poorly the first game sold. There is definitely a fanbase, but it's small. It's not exactly the sort of game guaranteed to move systems (like an exclusive Assassin's Creed game, for example) might.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they wanted to make a Vita version too, because the Vita is capable of those touch-screen stuff too...but the problem is that there isn't too much room on the Vita screen to be as enjoyable as on the Wii-U.
> ...


I agree. It sure sucks that they want it only on Wii-U.
But maybe we have luck and they'll eventually release it in other consoles too.
I wont mind if they make a whole different version without all the touch features as long as it's enjoyable as Origins was.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 18, 2012)

I doubt the design of the game centers on the use of the touch screen, making it hard to port to other systems without a touch screen. The trailer even shows it indirectly. Yes, it uses the touch screen, but for what? Controlling a character that handles a different set of interactions? What about the actual playable characters? What if you are playing it solo? Will it force the player to continually swap between two characters just to play? Can anyone seriously think that Ubisoft would program the game in such a way? Such swapping is too tedious for any game.

Here's the kicker. At the very end, the minotaur is getting a bit of tickling, with Rayman coming in for the attack. How would a solo player handle this sitution?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I doubt the design of the game centers on the use of the touch screen, making it hard to port to other systems without a touch screen. The trailer even shows it indirectly. Yes, it uses the touch screen, but for what? Controlling a character that handles a different set of interactions? What about the actual playable characters? What if you are playing it solo? Will it force the player to continually swap between two characters just to play? Can anyone seriously think that Ubisoft would program the game in such a way? Such swapping is too tedious for any game.
> 
> Here's the kicker. At the very end, the minotaur is getting a bit of tickling, with Rayman coming in for the attack. How would a solo player handle this sitution?


The touchscreen is used in single-player too in case you haven't noticed, not just multiplayer. Why would you have to swap between characters? The GamePad has a touchscreen, use it for the touchscreen aspects while still controlling with the buttons.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I mentioned this before but p1ngpong removed it. Rayman Origins didn't seem to have a problem, I don't see why this would. Plus tons of platformers have been on handhelds with smaller screens, why is this an issue all of the sudden?


It did, that's why they added a pinch-to-zoom function. And other handheld platformers are designed for smaller screens. There's a difference between New Super Mario Bros. Wii and New Super Mario Bros 2.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt the design of the game centers on the use of the touch screen, making it hard to port to other systems without a touch screen. The trailer even shows it indirectly. Yes, it uses the touch screen, but for what? Controlling a character that handles a different set of interactions? What about the actual playable characters? What if you are playing it solo? Will it force the player to continually swap between two characters just to play? Can anyone seriously think that Ubisoft would program the game in such a way? Such swapping is too tedious for any game.
> ...



Having to switch between the two characters (and control methods) could easily impede the precise platforming the game requires, though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Having to switch between the two characters (and control methods) could easily impede the precise platforming the game requires, though.


I mean that you don't have to switch between characters. You can easily control your current character and tap the touchscreen when needed.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Having to switch between the two characters (and control methods) could easily impede the precise platforming the game requires, though.
> ...



Having to worry about Murfy and the touchscreen controls along with Rayman (or whatever character you select) and the platforming seems like it would be distracting and overly complicated. They may use that approach, but I think it's more likely that single player would simplify everything and make him an AI controlled character.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Or just cut out Murfy altogether because it's just kinda a shit mechanic. If I remember correctly from the E3 demo, all he does is activate platforms (for touchscreen specific stuff) and collect whatever the "coins" are of the Rayman universe.

It seems like the shit end of the stick for multiplayer. While everyone is platforming and having an awesome time, you're poking a screen in the most unchallenging way possible. As for single player, as Gahars said, it sounds distracting and overly complicated, especially when/if the game ramps up difficulty similar to Rayman Origins. I'm having a challenge doing this precise platform jumps, I don't want to have to switch it up and poke the screen for stupid reasons.

I'm seeing that they cut Murfy out for the collecting crap and for activating things, have an autolock on the nearest platform and you hit a button to activate it or use the other analog to move it (if it's a moving platform for example).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Having to worry about Murfy and the touchscreen controls along with Rayman (or whatever character you select) and the platforming seems like it would be distracting and overly complicated. They may use that approach, but I think it's more likely that single player would simplify everything and make him an AI controlled character.


AI-controlled would make it too easy but you're right in that it might be confusing to control both. They'll probably have a bunch of co-op only levels and other levels more suited for single-player.




Guild McCommunist said:


> Or just cut out Murfy altogether because it's just kinda a shit mechanic. If I remember correctly from the E3 demo, all he does is activate platforms (for touchscreen specific stuff) and collect whatever the "coins" are of the Rayman universe.
> 
> It seems like the shit end of the stick for multiplayer. While everyone is platforming and having an awesome time, you're poking a screen in the most unchallenging way possible. As for single player, as Gahars said, it sounds distracting and overly complicated, especially when/if the game ramps up difficulty similar to Rayman Origins. I'm having a challenge doing this precise platform jumps, I don't want to have to switch it up and poke the screen for stupid reasons.
> 
> I'm seeing that they cut Murfy out for the collecting crap and for activating things, have an autolock on the nearest platform and you hit a button to activate it or use the other analog to move it (if it's a moving platform for example).


Guild, we all know you hate multiplayer in platformers. Doesn't mean it's a shit mechanic. Co-op seems like it would be pretty fun with a friend.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild, we all know you hate multiplayer in platformers. Doesn't mean it's a shit mechanic. Co-op seems like it would be pretty fun with a friend.



My feelings on multiplayer platforming aside, Murfy is just a bad mechanic for co-op. The entire point of this Rayman game is platforming. Why have a co-op character that doesn't do any of that? You have 4 people having a great time, platforming and bouncing around and shit like that, and one person who just pokes shit and things like that. It feels worthless and the fifth player doesn't even get to platform. It's just dull.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 18, 2012)

I imagine the game would be compatible with the pro controller, so I doubt the game would require touch screen controls., which means that it should be possible to be ported to other consoles.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Guild, we all know you hate multiplayer in platformers. Doesn't mean it's a shit mechanic. Co-op seems like it would be pretty fun with a friend.
> ...


With Rayman Legends, they've put a large focus on multiplayer aspects now with Murfy doing more than just moving platforms (stunning enemies, getting more lums, etc.). The levels designed for co-op are going to have a bigger emphasis on co-operation than the single-player ones so it won't be the same platforming experience. Don't knock it till you try it. There have been a bunch of impressions that said that the co-op is pretty fun.




EZ-Megaman said:


> I imagine the game would be compatible with the pro controller, so I doubt the game would require touch screen controls., which means that it should be possible to be ported to other consoles.


It _can_ be ported but there would be a significant portion of the game removed. Including the rarely mentioned NFC functions (placing figurine on screen even if it is kind of gimmicky).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> With Rayman Legends, they've put a large focus on multiplayer aspects now with Murfy doing more than just moving platforms (stunning enemies, getting more lums, etc.). The levels designed for co-op are going to have a bigger emphasis on co-operation than the single-player ones so it won't be the same platforming experience. Don't knock it till you try it. There have been a bunch of impressions that said that the co-op is pretty fun.



Playing as Murfy still sounds relentless boring. It's like playing a point and click adventure except everyone else has the fun.

However I'm glad to know they're making separate co-op levels. Maybe now they can finally put names over each player's head? I lose track of my character like every 5 seconds in these games.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2012)

Well base on Mario Galaxy, I know my friends and my sister wouldn't mind doing something different than what the other person is doing and this is even more interactive. It something you have to experience rather than just think about it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 19, 2012)

soulx said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm usually not fond of auto/semi-auto side scroller, but the game looks nice and I like the new touchscreen feature (though, a second player would be great for co-op).
> ...


I'm talking about levels which scrolls automatically, even if you don't walk. You need to advance to the right before the left edge of the screen catches you.
And semi-auto : you always walk freely, there's no auto-scrolling of the screen, but you can't go back once you walked through the level.


I like taking my time, going back and exploring the level searching if I forgot things.
Auto-scrolling plateform's levels required too many dexterity, and sometime it's very frustrating when you keep duying on the same spot just before the end for 50 times in a row and you need to restart from the beginning!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 20, 2012)

Cyan said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Cyan said:
> ...


Then you should be happy that this game (at least if it's the same as Origins) isn't any of those. You can walk back and the game doesn't scroll automatically.


----------

